# Toonami Lives 5/26/12



## brutalwizard (May 16, 2012)

Toonami returns May 26 on Adult Swim


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 16, 2012)

I'm excited, even though I won't be able to watch it 99% of the time.


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 16, 2012)

My god, are these tears? My childhood, it is returning.


*FUCK YEAH!


*


----------



## Don Vito (May 17, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


>




I relate with this emotion.


----------



## JStraitiff (May 17, 2012)

Too bad nick has dragonball z now. Code lyoko tho hell yes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 17, 2012)

_Dear Television Gods of Wisdom and La-Z-Boys, hear my prayers and please bring back the amazingness that is Reboot, Gundam Wing, and Mobile Suit G Gundam. Amen._


----------



## habicore_5150 (May 17, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> _Dear Television Gods of Wisdom and La-Z-Boys, hear my prayers and please bring back the amazingness that is Reboot, Gundam Wing, and Mobile Suit G Gundam. Amen._



Bit of randomness: in my town, there is a TV shop actually called Wisdom TV

but anyways, now if you guys will excuse me, i must go schedule a party for the 26th of May


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 17, 2012)

were space ghost and harvey birdman on toonami? I know they're on adult swim now, but didn't moltar host a toonami new year's eve thing?


----------



## The Uncreator (May 17, 2012)

I want Gundam Wing.....NOW.


----------



## broj15 (May 17, 2012)

DBZ, Outlaw Star, Gundam (any series really. I mean it's fucking Gundam), and Cowboy Bebop (mandatory). Keeping my fingers crossed for Trigun, Rouroni Kenshin, and Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## habicore_5150 (May 17, 2012)

Been doing a bit of thinking here

If Toonami REALLY wants to come out swinging this year, they should do one of two things

1. Instead of putting itself in Adult Swim's block, how about Toonami becomes its own block and wedges itself between Cartoon Network's and AS' block
Meaning CN would have to cut out some of its shows to make room (and honestly, I wouldn't mind that at all if regular show, gumball, level up and a few others were to suddenly "go away")

or

2. Toonami becomes its own channel instead of a block of (classic) cartoons


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 17, 2012)

^I support all of this, except I can deal with regular show.


Also, if they're going to put Toonami in place of Adult Swim, they can go fuck themselves and just fucking keep it dead. 


Toonami is for watching awesome cartoons/anime after you get out of school, not taking up precious time where ATHF could be.


----------



## broj15 (May 17, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> ^I support all of this, except I can deal with regular show.
> 
> 
> Also, if they're going to put Toonami in place of Adult Swim, they can go fuck themselves and just fucking keep it dead.
> ...


 

I kind of agree with your statement, but then again I kind of don't. As much as I love ATHF, Squidbillies, Tim & Eric, Check it w/ Dr. Steve Brule, and the rest of the usual line up I love anime twice as much. Lets be honest though, the current saturday night anime line up is pretty weak. In my opinion they should either trash the saturday line up and put Toonami in it's place or completely cancel all the live action shows on thursday night (IMO they are all pointless and utter trash) and put Toonami there.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 18, 2012)

^So YOU'RE one of those people. 

Adult Swim's facebook page, no matter what they post, there are tons and tons of fucking weeaboos who bitch about there not being enough anime. No matter what they post, every time, without fail, fucking thousands of terrible grammar having douchenozzles "Y AINT THAR MORE AMINE!?!?!!!?!1one!!!1eleven! *whatever show was being talked about* SUKS SO MUCH, OUTALW SART IS DA BES SHO EVRR"

Note: I don't think you actually are one of those people, and I haven't been able to watch AS in a while, so I'm not sure what the saturday night line up is like now, last time I remember watching though, I hated it because it was all BAD anime. 

And keep in mind, this is all coming from someone who loves anime.


----------



## MFB (May 18, 2012)

I have to ask: are people really THAT in love with the shows that are gonna be on there or is it just the nostalgia tainting your view? I mean, the shows are pretty old, and rather eh upon re-watching. I can't count how many times I've seen DBZ from start to finish and how much filler there is with it, along with Sailor Moon being fairly bland, Ronin Warriors is basically an animated Power Rangers, etc... see what I'm getting at here? I mean, Toonami was cool and all, but it's dated and the shows nowadays are different so bringing it back seems kind of ...forced and won't probably hold up in the long run.


----------



## JStraitiff (May 18, 2012)

I say they get rid of CN all together and replace it with toonami. All the shows on that channel now are so fucked up they make me want to kill myself.


----------



## Don Vito (May 18, 2012)

I know Ghost in the Shell already airs on AS, but I'd like to watch it at a decent hour of the day(doesn't come on til' 2 am here on Saturdays).

I think GiTS was a little to explicit at times for Toonami though.


----------



## broj15 (May 18, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> ^So YOU'RE one of those people.
> 
> Adult Swim's facebook page, no matter what they post, there are tons and tons of fucking weeaboos who bitch about there not being enough anime. No matter what they post, every time, without fail, fucking thousands of terrible grammar having douchenozzles "Y AINT THAR MORE AMINE!?!?!!!?!1one!!!1eleven! *whatever show was being talked about* SUKS SO MUCH, OUTALW SART IS DA BES SHO EVRR"
> 
> ...


 
No i'm definetely not one of those people  But the saturday night line up still sucks pretty bad. They still have Full Metal Alchemist, Cowby Bebop, Ghost In The Shell, and Big O. Unfortunately They have alot of awful shows too.

About half of those people still remember what Adult Swim was like before Family Guy decided it was the right place to dump thier re-runs. The other half are those who grew up watching toonami after school and remember what it was like before Teen Titans blew up and everything became more american- as in the ceasing of airing anime and forcing us to settle for Ben 10, Code Lyoko, and the blasphemy that was Gundam SD. I fall into both groups, however I just try to be less vocal about it


----------



## broj15 (May 18, 2012)

MFB said:


> I have to ask: are people really THAT in love with the shows that are gonna be on there or is it just the nostalgia tainting your view? I mean, the shows are pretty old, and rather eh upon re-watching. I can't count how many times I've seen DBZ from start to finish and how much filler there is with it, along with Sailor Moon being fairly bland, Ronin Warriors is basically an animated Power Rangers, etc... see what I'm getting at here? I mean, Toonami was cool and all, but it's dated and the shows nowadays are different so bringing it back seems kind of ...forced and won't probably hold up in the long run.


 
I guess you could say part of it is nostalgia. i mean, I have fond memories of watching Princess Mononoke on Toonami when they gave it the majority of the saturday night schedule. Toonami introduced me to alot of different anime (I saw my first Miyazaki film on Toonami).

Since it's adult swim who is advertising it I expect Toonami to come on at a later time slot meaning it will let them air some of the more "raw" and young adult oriented anime (stuff that is more TV14/ MA.) I for one would like to see some of the more mature anime see a little light in the US. I think if they were able to find a good set of more modern shows (past 3 years or so) that could pair up nicely with the classics (Gundam, Cowboy Bebop, DBZ) then they could probably make a pretty good go at it.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 18, 2012)

MFB said:


> I have to ask: are people really THAT in love with the shows that are gonna be on there or is it just the nostalgia tainting your view? I mean, the shows are pretty old, and rather eh upon re-watching. I can't count how many times I've seen DBZ from start to finish and how much filler there is with it, along with Sailor Moon being fairly bland, Ronin Warriors is basically an animated Power Rangers, etc... see what I'm getting at here? I mean, Toonami was cool and all, but it's dated and the shows nowadays are different so bringing it back seems kind of ...forced and won't probably hold up in the long run.


 nostalgia. for me, anyway.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 18, 2012)

i can not fucking wait to watch gundam again


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 18, 2012)

I might revisit my youth and watch Outlaw Star once or twice a month.





...as long as it doesn't disturb my Adventure Time and Regular Show schedule


----------



## BlackMesa (May 20, 2012)

Fucking sweet!! Funny though. I just got through watching Outlaw Star on netflix and just bought the full Gundam Wing collection including the Endless Waltz.


----------



## guitarister7321 (May 20, 2012)

I remember watching Toonami for the first time in 3rd grade. That's back when they had Dragon Ball Z, Mobile Fighter G Gundam, and Zoids. Those were the days. Glad to see it's finally back. I still remember watching the last day Toonami aired.

And they fucking better play Zoids. I haven't seen that shit in ages. I had completely forgotten about that show! Was one of my favorites at the time.


----------



## -42- (May 21, 2012)

I'm hoping they actually air new material. There's always DVDs and Netflix for nostalgia.


----------



## MFB (May 21, 2012)

Looks like it'd kind of going as expected



> Jason Demarco, blaster master and one of the good guys, broke down what to expect so far in this week&#8217;s Toonami revival on his personal Twitter account. He&#8217;s a busy man and pretty much laid down what&#8217;s going on this week and as a whole, and what&#8217;s going on:
> 
> So: New Toonami! First things first. For now, that IS the schedule. I know I said we wouldn&#8217;t tell you, but the higher ups changed that.
> 
> ...



No SARA, or Cullen promos, along with music being redone/new and some of the older shows won't be coming back due to high cost so most of the nostalgia probably won't be there. I'm surprised at how ridiculously late it's airing, I mean 12-3AM with the first handful being practically unknown? (premieres of Deadman Wonderland and Casshern Sins) If I don't watch Brotherhood on Netflix before it goes live then I might watch it, but probably won't since again - it IS on Netflix to watch whenever I want.


----------



## broj15 (May 21, 2012)

Recently watched Casshern Sins on netflix and I must say that everyone who isn't already in the know will be blown away once they see it. I hope that this gives it more stateside recognition. It sucks that they don't have a lot of money to pull this off but hopefully there are alot of viewers the first few weeks so they can hopefully buy back some of the older shows.


----------



## phrygian12 (May 22, 2012)

Hopefully the viewers will bring back those old shows, it would've been pretty cool to open up with new shows and closing the block with old school shows. 

I wonder if this will effect Toonami Aftermath?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 26, 2012)

3 hours left. I can't say I'm familiar with some of these shows, but I'm looking foward to having Ghost in the shell back.


----------



## Sicarius (May 26, 2012)

This is essentially what the late night anime block already consists of (of course sans the two new anime).

Glad to see Cowboy Bebop back in play.
BUT:
Having watched the entire series of Bleach in Japanese, I can't watch it dubbed.
Wasn't too into the GitS series, and I've never been a fan of FMA.

If they wanted more money, they should have put it in a time slot where people would watch it. Sure, it's Saturday night, but how many people are going to consistently stay up to watch this stuff? I really hope the higher ups are going to be counting DVR viewers as well as live viewers.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 26, 2012)

The schedule isn't bad, but it's disappointing not seeing shows like Gundam, Zoids, or Big O. Hopefully they can get the ratings that will allow them a little more flexibility in their programming. I'm just not sure if having it this late will get them enough viewers. Its like they want it to die or something. Whatever, hopefully these new series will be good, I always love watching new animes.


----------



## Sofos (May 26, 2012)

excited for GitS, FMA, CB and Deadman Wonderland <3


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 27, 2012)

I'm excited about seeing deadman wonderland


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 27, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> I'm excited about seeing deadman wonderland



I'm intrigued already.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 27, 2012)

I love this kind of psychological based suspense thing. Makes for a perfect story. 

This song is creepy, though.


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 27, 2012)

Casshern Sins is awesome, but I still don't know what the damn plot is. I know it's just the first episode, but alot of Anime's give a explanation of what's going on(complex or not). I feel that they didn't explain anything to know what the hell this show is going(they don't have to tell the story, tell what the fuck is going on). Other than that, Casshern Sins is some great shit. Love the action, love the artwork(reminds me of retro anime like Astro Boy, and retro art that is present like Cyborg 009 and Kikaida Jiro). It goes well with a replacement for S-cryed having the similarity. And I'm a sucker for post apocalyptic stuff(but it does give fear about this possibility)


----------



## Sicarius (May 27, 2012)

My Dish Guide said Casshern Sins was on Episode 4.

I watched Deadman Wonderland, and I have no idea what I watched.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 27, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> My Dish Guide said Casshern Sins was on Episode 4.
> 
> I watched Deadman Wonderland, and I have no idea what I watched.



That explains why Casshern Sins made very little sense. I liked it, but didn't really understand it.

And the fact that I didn't understand what I was watching when I watch Deadman Wonderland leaves me hungry for more. Apparently it's almost as fucked up as Elfen Lied.


----------

